# Sayin hi



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

> Am hoping for less drama ...

Some discussions here (and some Beesource members) do get tiresome at times. :lookout: The forum software does have an "_Ignore_" feature if you ever get to the point of wanting to ignore certain posters. However, my personal choice is to simply consider them to be "_*court jesters*_", and laugh at them! 

:digging:

Beesource has a wonderfully diverse set of emoticons! :lpf: :gh:


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! I think you will like it here.

Quart Jester


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome


----------

